# [Wet Thumb Forum]-uv sterilizer



## chbak014 (Feb 3, 2003)

what would be the best uv sterilizer for my 20 gallon long tank? any suggestions? im looking for an inexpensive uv sterilizer that is small.
thanks
-charley

http://www.geocities.com/charleybak/aquarium.index.html

http://www.pbase.com/chbak014


----------



## chbak014 (Feb 3, 2003)

what would be the best uv sterilizer for my 20 gallon long tank? any suggestions? im looking for an inexpensive uv sterilizer that is small.
thanks
-charley

http://www.geocities.com/charleybak/aquarium.index.html

http://www.pbase.com/chbak014


----------



## imported_Platy (Feb 4, 2003)

hmm smallest i know of is 9watt - they may make a 5 - however i found a small 9 watt at bigalsoneline - im not sure if robert sells them or not.

If your looking for cheap watch ebay or the newsgroup, cheapest Ive seen them is 79.00

Good Luck!









ImaNewbie -
125 Gal - 3.07wpg - 99% flourite - Pressurized Co2 - Uv Sterilization when needed - Densly Planted


----------



## chbak014 (Feb 3, 2003)

is there anyone from san jose who can let me borrow one?









-charley

http://www.geocities.com/charleybak/aquarium.index.html

http://www.pbase.com/chbak014


----------



## Mortadelo (Mar 14, 2004)

I cleaned a GW infested 900 liter aquarium with an 8W lamp, I was ment for 500 liter aquariums but it worked. What I did was putting the UV sterilizer BEFORE the filter, it cleared y 2 days, otherwise (the UV AFTER the filter) the tank wouldnt clear. YMMV.

Regards.


----------



## gsmollin (Feb 3, 2003)

Remember anything you buy used may have a worn-out lamp. Be sure to factor that expense into your bid. I have my UV (Aqua-UV) after the filter, and it worked fine on the GWA.


----------



## imported_Platy (Feb 4, 2003)

Found this at alt.aquaria.marketplace

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2315652158

Great system for 30.00

ImaNewbie -
125 Gal - 3.07wpg - 99% flourite - Pressurized Co2 - Uv Sterilization when needed - Densly Planted


----------



## chbak014 (Feb 3, 2003)

thanks platy i just bought it!








-charley

http://www.geocities.com/charleybak/aquarium.index.html

http://www.pbase.com/chbak014


----------



## chbak014 (Feb 3, 2003)

does anyone know when i should use this sterilizer? should i use it at night or during the day or does it matter? right now, i have it on and its 9 32 pm PT.thanks
-charley

http://www.geocities.com/charleybak/aquarium.index.html

http://www.pbase.com/chbak014


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

Use it one of three ways

1) leave it on all the time. I do this and have great growth. SOme have reported stunted growth when the UV is left on
2) turn it on for a few days a week/month
3) only as needed

If you turn it on and off every day you'll wear the bulb faster leading to premature burnout.

*James Hoftiezer

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive )
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive )*


----------



## chbak014 (Feb 3, 2003)

i have had it on for a full 24 hours and its to be no different from before. should i just give it some time? or do i have to fiddle with the filter to get rid of the "dead" GW? i have a overhang power filter (millenium 2000).
thanks
-charley

http://www.geocities.com/charleybak/aquarium.index.html

http://www.pbase.com/chbak014


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

Mkae sure the flow rate is not to high. The documentation will give you the max flowrate. After that you should be seeing results after 24 hours. Once dead the algae cells will still need to be removed using mechanical filtration. In a small filter you may need to clean the filter often.

*James Hoftiezer

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive )
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive )*


----------



## chbak014 (Feb 3, 2003)

is there anything i can put in my over hang filter to filter the water better?
-charley

http://www.geocities.com/charleybak/aquarium.index.html

http://www.pbase.com/chbak014


----------



## chbak014 (Feb 3, 2003)

maybe some cotton?

_____________________________
http://www.geocities.com/charleybak/aquarium.index.html








http://www.pbase.com/chbak014


----------



## gsmollin (Feb 3, 2003)

It may take some time to kill tha GWA. Mine began to clear in a few days, but took 2 weeks to clear completely. That was a 15 W Aqua-UV, which is a pretty big unit for an aquarium. It will do the job, if you are circulating enough water through it. I believe that its more important to have enough circulation than to worry about having too much. The board-of-health ratings for flowrate are based on killing bacteria and protozoans in a single pass through the sterilizer. In an aquarium, there are repeated passes. UV damage is cumulative. The GWA will get a lethal dose as long as you circulate the tank water through it.


----------

